# Kandi should be gone by the deadline.



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

It seems like the Wolves are doing anything to get Kandi gone from here, not only because he stinks but to raise fan interest. We have heard many different rumors. So whether he is going to Utah or if he is headed to Boston or Indiana, I am sure he will not be wearing a Timberwolves jersey once the trade deadline has passed.


----------



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2003)

Who might the Wolves get in return from these teams?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

alchemist said:


> Who might the Wolves get in return from these teams?



They were talking Boozer at one point. Blount is another possibility. Other than that, I am not sure.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> They were talking Boozer at one point. Blount is another possibility. Other than that, I am not sure.


Oh, yeah I've heard about it somewhere else than here.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

As much as Olowokandi sucks, you guys do NOT want Mark Blount.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Hope we can get something solid for him, i mean someone who will contribute stadedly when well need him.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I do NOT want to have Blount on the team, nothing would change for better in this trade.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Blount's sole positive attribute is standing at the elbow and nailing jumpers like they're going out of style. No joke, this guy is one of the best midrange shooting bigs in the NBA. Unfortunately, every other facet of his game really, really sucks. And he'll whine about touches.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We've got some big midrange shooters in KG and Griffin (ok, he's been jacking lot of 3s lately but hey, he can shoot).


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

i have to disagree k...everytime i see griffin shoot its a brick and we are trying to trade him and huddy for artest


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Did you guys see the missed dunk by Kandi? That was funny.... not. It was that simple one that could been made.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

What I read today is that the Wolves proposed a deal to the Pacers for Artest that was a sign and trade of Sprewell along with Kandi.... What?!?!?!?! Can we be serious?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> What I read today is that the Wolves proposed a deal to the Pacers for Artest that was a sign and trade of Sprewell along with Kandi.... What?!?!?!?! Can we be serious?


Where did you read from? and why is Spree in there?


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Agent K said:


> Where did you read from? and why is Spree in there?


he's still our restricted free agent isn't he?!
i think it's just a rum. though.
too good to be true i think.
pacers will get better things for artest don't u think?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I read it on hoopshype. Its not good though. Apparantly the Pacers laughed at it. Kandi's end could be soon, his recent comments doesn't help his case.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Kandi's end could be soon, his recent comments doesn't help his case.


That T triggered this greatly. :biggrin:


----------

